

Ask HN: Anyone in a need of a django guru? - ohnivak

Hi there,<p>Having programmed things like http://beepl.com, http://nrds.co.uk, and most recently (the prototype - click demo) of http://vanillamonitor.com, I consider myself top python / django programmer.<p>Unfortunately, the company went to liquidation and I am desperately looking for a payed project.<p>Anyone in a need of a talented django developer?<p>Thanks,
Jan<p>jparicka@gmail.com
======
deedubaya
Guru. Wizard. Haxor. Rock Star. Code Jesus.

Please avoid those labels to describe the work you do.

------
ohnivak
Clickable links <http://beepl.com> <http://vanillamonitor.com>
<http://nrds.co.uk>

------
ntide
What did you do to get started (with Django)? I understand nothing beats hard-
earned experience, but were there any tutorials or books that stood out in
particular?

I'm saying this as a complete newbie to web development.

------
marklit
Throw your CV up on CWJobs. I've been coding Django for two years and every
time I put it on there I get 100 phone calls coming in.

~~~
hnwh
you mean this? <http://www.cwjobs.co.uk/>

------
orangethirty
Shoot me an email (in profile).

